# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  odzież medyczna dla lekarzy i pielęgniarek

## fartuszki-danusia.pl

Fartuszki dla pielęgniarek, fryzjerek, kosmetyczek.
Odzież medyczna, fartuchy chirurgiczne, obuwie medyczne.
Duży wybór wzorów i kolorów fartuszków, na stronie są również tabele wymiarów.

Pełna oferta z cenami na stronie www.fartuszki-danusia.pl, sprzedaż wysyłkowa , tania wysyłka od 10 zł

zapraszamy na www.fartuszki-danusia.pl do zapoznania się z pełną ofertą, załączone zdjęcia to tylko fragment naszej oferty.

Z pozdrowieniami
Zakład Krawiecki Danusia

www.fartuszki-danusia.pl

----------


## MaciejW

Dołączę do wątku,

----------


## bibitka

Ja do gabinetu brata  zamawiałam w kegel24.pl Zamówiłem już kilka kombinezonów i naprawde nie moge narzekac na jakosc. Cenowo tez jest ok, orientowałem sie wczesniej i najkorzystniej wyszło mi własnie u nich.

----------

